# Pregnant nubian



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

After confirming my older doe is not pregnant I went and bought this beautiful baby today!!! She is 2. This will be her 3rd time kidding and should be 3-4 months preggo. Any advice and info on what to feed and how to help her. She needs her feet trimmed stat... My farrier is coming out Wednesday.  attached is a pooch shot too just to really confirm. Although based on her belly she certainly is having a baby.


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Also, how do I dry her up... I'm assuming it's not great that she's still in milk and pregnant. Also, I know she needs to gain weight...! And correction she's 2 to 3 months pregnant.  due January February ish.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute! I love her markings. As long as she had a month or 2 off of milking then it's okay. My kinder dried up naturally.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much is she milking now? How often are you milking her?

If she is only 2 years old and this is her 3rd pregnancy, that is a lot on her body. She may need a break of some sort after this to get her weight up.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Luisa said:


> Also, how do I dry her up... I'm assuming it's not great that she's still in milk and pregnant. Also, I know she needs to gain weight...! And correction she's 2 to 3 months pregnant.  due January February ish.


No, it really isn't. If she is getting grain, wean her off it slowly. If she is getting alfalfa hay, transition her to grass. Assuming her kids have been weaned/pulled, let nature take its course and keep an eye on her for signs of mastitis. If she is still nursing, pull one kid a week then let nature take its course. She will dry up in about a week. Grain promotes milking, as does good quality grass/alfalfa or straight alfalfa so there really isn't much you can do about her need to gain weight until she dries up. Once she has dried up, then start her on a good 14-16% pellet or equivalent grain and a good grass/alfalfa hay. Personally, I would stay away from sweet feed because it lacks vitamins, minerals, copper, and the molasses adds nothing but empty calories and a little iron and can change the ph in the rumen and cause problems - but that is your decision.

PS She does not look 2-3 months bred to me, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I actually don't plan on breeding her ever again. I am happy and excited to experience this but I bought her as a companion to my older doe I was hoping was pregnant, and decided to get a friend for when I realized she was not. I got her from a hoarding type situation. The lady clearly loved her pets but really couldn't handle the quantity. I did not take her baby. Her baby was four months old and the lady really loved her and wanted to keep her. I just picked her up yesterday. I have not milked her because she has not filled up as her baby was using her still. That's why I was wondering if I need to assist her in drying up by milking and what not. Does she not look pregnant at all? In comparison to my other doe her privates are tipped down and totally different. Her belly also completely bulges and is not the same on both sides.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't say she wasn't bred, I just said she didn't look 2-3 months bred. She could very well be short bred and just isn't showing a lot yet. Yes, I noticed her vulva was pointed down and that is supposed to be a sign of being bred.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would leave her go unless her udder fills up. If you do a search on here, there are threads for drying girls up. But in this instance, I would probably not milk unless she fills up. Just watch for mastitis.


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I've been trying to look at a lot of threads about drying her up.. I just feel bad for her.. It can NOT be comfortable  she is still getting really hard... is going cold turkey not mean? I did milk her a little yesterday just so she could be comfortable... I wouldn't be worried about it if she wasn't pregnant. I felt the baby kick this weekend, so I think she only has one but I am positive at this point she is pregnant so I would assume I need her to dry up ASAP! All advice and help is awesome.. I read to give her sage... can I just go to the grocery store and buy the herb or do I need the whole plant?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can milk a little out to make her more comfortable.


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't know if you can see but she sure is growing. This is a one week update!!!


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

It's really an amazing experience to see how much the babies move. One minute she has two small huge tumor like bulges on each side and the next her belly just goes down to the ground.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are able to see and enjoy it.


----------

